# Japan avy rescue....



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Any idea why the guy with the camera was riding on the crack?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Cause its niseko, its safe ;-)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What I took from that is that skiing really doesn't look very fun. Why is it so popular?


----------

